# Mavic (cosmic elites)..what's the rider wgt.limit?



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a set of Mavic's cosmic elites on my (03) 60cm.Litespeed "arenberg".I've heard several reviews stating that these are Bombproof!..well i don't believe any 20 spoke 30mm aerowheelset is all that,but they do look very nice and fast..although not super lt.by any means,but that not matters to me i'm a clydesdale @220# and 6'2".My bigesst concern is their weight rating and if big guys can ride these safely or do we need to get a few more spokes and deal with it? There is flexiness in the bike somewhat,but as also heard that this Litespeed frame set is prone to that..being an entry level Ti.frame from that year.
Any thoughts on the wheel wgt. limit..lookin for a number......Thanx's


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

225 Is the limit for most wheels, you might be slightly pushing it. If I was you I would look for some wheels with more spokes to me safe, you can probably get away with the elites if you are just riding for fitness (not seriously racing)


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Limits?*



Warpdatframe said:


> 225 Is the limit for most wheels, you might be slightly pushing it. If I was you I would look for some wheels with more spokes to me safe, you can probably get away with the elites if you are just riding for fitness (not seriously racing)


Just curious as to where you came up with that number. It is absolutely news to me. Maybe you are confused in that when wheel companies have weight limited wheels their limit if often around 100kg (220 lb.) but the vast majority of wheels on the market have no "posted" weight limits at all.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sure you could ride these wheels with no problems. However, at your weight, there are definitely more ideal options out there.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

It isn't necessarily just weight that is the concern for wheels and their durability. How you ride (run over whatever is in the road, bunny hopping over things or onto curbs, not being "light" over bumps in the road, etc) is just as much of, if not more of a concern for what a set of wheels can handle. This is just in my opinion anyway. 

I guess it comes down to your history with low spoke count wheels and if you have ever had problems with spokes popping. No matter what wheel, they will all eventually wear down due to metal fatigue. Unfortunately at your size, it will likely be faster than someone 50 pounds lighter.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Spinman said:


> I have a set of Mavic's cosmic elites on my (03) 60cm.Litespeed "arenberg".I've heard several reviews stating that these are Bombproof!..well i don't believe any 20 spoke 30mm aerowheelset is all that,but they do look very nice and fast..although not super lt.by any means,but that not matters to me i'm a clydesdale @220# and 6'2".My bigesst concern is their weight rating and if big guys can ride these safely or do we need to get a few more spokes and deal with it? There is flexiness in the bike somewhat,but as also heard that this Litespeed frame set is prone to that..being an entry level Ti.frame from that year.
> Any thoughts on the wheel wgt. limit..lookin for a number......Thanx's


Mavic does not publish their weight limits. Over the years I have heard statements about no weight limit and 240lbs but have not read anything from Mavic on that.
At your weight you are sort of a baby Clyde; I know guys at the 240-250lbs range rolling around on Ksyrium and Fulcrum for thousands of miles without the wheels disintegrating under them and these are box type rims. Your wheels are 30mm deep which also adds to their rigidity and support.
Bottom line, I would not be overly concerned but at the same time if I could not avoid hitting a pothole I could definitely lift my weight off the saddle. I would also inspect the wheel for trueness once in a while.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Watch where you're riding, unload your weight when riding over railroad tracks, don't hammer from a dead stop in a big gear, ride like a diesel, and most factory wheels will take the weight. Cosmic Carbones are a legendary "go-to" wheelset and they're 20/20 wheels.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

bigbill said:


> Watch where you're riding, unload your weight when riding over railroad tracks, don't hammer from a dead stop in a big gear, ride like a diesel, and most factory wheels will take the weight. Cosmic Carbones are a legendary "go-to" wheelset and they're 20/20 wheels.


The SLR models with the carbon spokes are 20/20; the SL model with the traditional spokes are 16/20.

With that said, I have been riding my Cosmic Carbone SLs for about 2 years now at 230 lbs, and still haven't had to touch them other than having to tighten up the front hub bearings occasionally. And the Cosmic Carbones are nothing but a shallow aluminum with a non-structural fairing.

I think at 220 lbs, you will be OK on the Cosmic Elites.


----------

